# Runaway train



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

The subject may be a little dramatic but I'm having trouble with one of my DCC-powered locos.

I had some youngsters over a while back and they had a great time on my layout. After they left I did a quick cleaning and testing and one loco runs by itself. When the controller speed is at zero, the one loco crawls forward. I can control the speed by increasing the speed but it continues to crawl when I reduce the speed to zero.

This occurs when the loco address is set to this loco, or when it is set to other locos. (I also have and use a UT4D.)

Should I try a Factory reset?

Mike


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That would be where I would start.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It sounds as though they could have gotten into the CV's and screwed up the motor trim.

I would do a hard reset of the locomotive decoder.

I have a small notepad of the CV's I have changed with their values recorded in case a hard reset should be required. It makes it much easier and faster to get the locomotive back to the performance that you originally wanted if you or another should screw up something and can't get it back to the original value.

Particularly if it is something you are experimenting with and don't quite understand the ramifications of changing the CV.

Some CV tables are not exactly written in 'English' for the masses.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would think maybe the loco was being run from two different throttles. Either clear your command station with a reset of op switch #39 or dispatch the loco from all throttles.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have an MRC system and so don't have to worry about "dispatching" locos, but from what I understand about the process, that's where I would start.

If that didn't fix it, do a factory reset.

It may have been the kids, but sometimes data just gets corrupted.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks all - the factory reset worked !


----------

